# Masterchef - Entire Season Thread - Spoilers for aired episodes only.



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, there probably isn't enough interest to start a new thread each week, so here's a whole season thread.

There are already some rivalries starting up. Is there ANYONE that Krissie doesn't hate?

It's too early to form opinions of who I'd like to see win just yet, but there's certainly an interesting mix - as usual.

Interesting to see people being sent home before they'd even finished cooking their lamb dishes. I'm sure it's prettu easy for the judges to form an opinion of the level of competence from watching their technique to that point.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Natasha seems like a B, but maybe she is just very competitive. 

I think she should've chosen the cheese, that seemed to be a harder item based on how they described it.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Hopefully pottie mouth Krissie makes an early exit. If this program decays to the usual Ramsay cussing contest, I'm out. They used to find some very intelligent, talented cooks who would greatly benefit from this experience. As stated before, the screamers will never rise above the pizza dough line. The puffers corner will signal my exit from this.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

I found it funny that Krissie didnt understand how Natasha could hate her without knowing her but Krissie can hate Howard.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

SueAnn said:


> I found it funny that Krissie didnt understand how Natasha could hate her without knowing her but Krissie can hate Howard.


Didn't Krissie say she hated Natasha too?  Drama, drama, drama....


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Krissie started hating Howard after he was talking SugarHoneyIceTea about her to the Chefs.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ugh - I'm with you on the Krissi drama. I'd like to see her out of there next but I have a feeling that her drama will keep her there for a while. She nauseates me.

I guess they have to have one ****** there every season. 

ITA that she should have chosen the cheese. I kept saying that during the scene and was surprised she chose, probably, the easiest one.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I thought they were kind of hard on the guy who made the salad with the langostines plopped on top. The critiques could have easily gone the other way, praising him for making the main ingredient "the star".

I like Gordon Ramsey on this show. He seems toned down. I gave up on Hell's Kitchen last year as it seemed they weren't even really trying to cast good chefs anymore. They just want people who will scream and fight. Not interested.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Tracy said:


> I like Gordon Ramsey on this show. He seems toned down. I gave up on Hell's Kitchen last year as it seemed they weren't even really trying to cast good chefs anymore. They just want people who will scream and fight. Not interested.


yeah
this show is so much better

hopefully they (the producers) will keep it going this way and not go for the "reality" of bickering, backstabbing, betrayal that's on so many other shows


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Natasha bothers me more than Krissi. She kept saying how beautiful she was. Ugh.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Haven't seen the second hour from 5/29 yet but a few of the comments in this thread worry me... the mean girl/gossipy/talking head stuff.
This show should stay above manufactured drama- that's what elevated it and made it classy. 
If it sinks into typical reality show edit monkey hell IMO it won't be nearly as good as the first three seasons.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Last year was full of this exact kind of stuff with what's-his-name.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Good thing I have no memory, then.
Who?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Ryan


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh, we just called him 'the idiot.'


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Oh, we just called him 'the idiot.'


BA HA HA! 

Didn't he have some stupid nickname for himself that no one else used? Like "The Quiet Storm" or something like that?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Oh, we just called him 'the idiot.'


He was "The Tool" at our house. Natasha is very annoying, but Krissi is right there. I hope they don't overplay the drama BS. Yeah right.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh yeah, Ryan. blech! 

Methinks that this Krissi woman is going to give him a run for his money in terms of jerkwadishness.

I, too, hope this show doesn't get taken over with the drama. That is what seems to sell, however, so I am concerned that that is exactly where it's headed.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Regina said:


> BA HA HA!
> 
> Didn't he have some stupid nickname for himself that no one else used? Like "The Quiet Storm" or something like that?


I was thinking it was something about an elevator ?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

jamesl said:


> I was thinking it was something about an elevator ?


Flavor Elevator

He even named his company that.

http://ryanumane.com/


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Flavor Elevator
> 
> He even named his company that.
> 
> http://ryanumane.com/


Oh, yeah...Thanks...I had forgotten ...because NO ONE CARES what he called himself


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My wife and I caught these two episodes. We got mildly excited but I'm wondering if this show will/does turn into yet another line cook for a catering business show? It bugs me to no end how much shows like Top Chef focus on creating a meal for half of the state of california in 2 hours or the like. Does this show tend to do that or does it stick more closely to one dish for 3 judges?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

IIRC, there are some 'team' challenges now and then where the cooks have to cater to a large group of people who end up voting for the 'team' with the best tasting menu. The members of the losing team are the only ones considered for elimination, usually.


----------



## rtiano12 (Jun 1, 2013)

I like the way Gordon Ramsay treats the contestants. The abusive language that he uses to state contestants make to watch Masterchef.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

rtiano12 said:


> The abusive language that he uses to state contestants make to watch Masterchef.


I couldn't have said it better myself. Really, I couldn't because I have no idea what that is supposed to say.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself. Really, I couldn't because I have no idea what that is supposed to say.


I interpreted it as, "I will be posting about iPods for sale in a few more posts"


----------



## rtiano12 (Jun 1, 2013)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself. Really, I couldn't because I have no idea what that is supposed to say.


LOL it was not at all what i was supposed to say. I was trying to say that the abusive language Gordon Ramsay uses MAKES ME WATCH masterchef regularly.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

rtiano12 said:


> I was trying to say that the abusive language Gordon Ramsay uses MAKES ME WATCH masterchef regularly.


But he's not abusive on Masterchef.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I liked at the school kids lunch challenge: Joe, when trying to decide which team had the better meal, says "...it could be one...or the other." Really? LOL

I'm glad the guy (still don't know everyone's names yet) kicked butt with the cupcakes sans mixer and Luca even gave him kudos.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Something about this season is off-putting for me. Haven't quiet put my finger on it. Maybe it's the obligatory villain (Krissi) or Joe's faux anger. But for the most part I still in. 

Never thought cupcakes would be so challenging! But I did feel Luca was right in choosing Jordan. But he did pull it off.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

sushikitten said:


> I liked at the school kids lunch challenge: Joe, when trying to decide which team had the better meal, says "...it could be one...or the other." Really? LOL
> 
> I'm glad the guy (still don't know everyone's names yet) kicked butt with the cupcakes sans mixer and Luca even gave him kudos.


My wife and I looked at each other when Joe said that and laughed, what a genius!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It does seem like kind of a weird season, but I see a lot of talent.

I still want Krissi gone. What a nasty woman.

Furthermore, I'm not on board with the 'captain goes down with the ship' b.s. It wasn't a ship, no lives were at stake, and anybody with half a brain would give themselves the advantage if they had that choice. It's a contest, not the Titanic!

Love how the guy who got his stand mixer pulled excelled in the challenge and also loved the sportsmanship of Luca in giving him kudos for a job well done.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Furthermore, I'm not on board with the 'captain goes down with the ship' b.s. It wasn't a ship, no lives were at stake, and anybody with half a brain would give themselves the advantage if they had that choice. It's a contest, not the Titanic!


Agree. That was a bad analogy. It's a freaking contest. He would have been considered a dumba$$ by the judges (let alone the entire viewing audience) if he didn't use one of the saves for himself.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Didn't someone last season not save himself? I think that is dumb. It's a competition. And the look on Krissi's face.... does she have any other look besides hate?


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

I remember someone not saving themselves and Ramsay told them they were dumb


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jamesl said:


> I remember someone not saving themselves and Ramsay told them they were dumb


I remember that as well.
No reason to fall on your own sword- in a competition like this it is every man for himself. 
If you can stay another day then do so.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

NJChris said:


> And the look on Krissi's face.... does she have any other look besides hate?


Yes. Fat & Fugly.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought I was watching Hell's Kitchen for a second. 

I was hoping to see Natasha and her eye brows go...oh well. But Kathy was in over her head. Nice try though. And man, I'm not a lobster fan, but that looked tasty as hell!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

My daughter and I watch MC together. We both just love Luca - he's so adorable. We were starting to sweat it! 

Was kinda odd episode last night - seemed like they just manufactured a reason to go to Vegas.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Anyone notice Joe spitting profusely over the food while requesting more chimichurrie for that one firefighter? Yeah, If I were there, I might want to skip those particular (delicious stunning world beating premium choice steaks hand picked by angels and packaged in unobtanium Walmart steaks that no doubt will create world peace, end global warming and cause your favorite sport team to win their league championship) steaks..thank you!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I noticed that Gordon did not tell the firefighters that their heroic awesome meal was provided by WalMart.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't understand the judging at all 

Luca's lobster didn't have enough color, it wasn't fresh, it looked like Ramsay had trouble cutting into it

They all seemed to love Katy's, except for the presentation

and yet Kathy is the one who went home

I'm calling it now, the fix is in, 
Luca wins it all


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

jamesl said:


> I don't understand the judging at all
> 
> Luca's lobster didn't have enough color, it wasn't fresh, it looked like Ramsay had trouble cutting into it
> 
> ...


 I thought only Ramsey said it was like 30 seconds overcooked, but didn't get that it wasn't fresh.... THe other 2 liked it and his salad.. her salad was bad.

I didn't think he had trouble.. he didn't say he did......


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

NJChris said:


> I thought only Ramsey said it was like 30 seconds overcooked, but didn't get that it wasn't fresh.... THe other 2 liked it and his salad.. her salad was bad.
> 
> I didn't think he had trouble.. he didn't say he did......


I thought his 30 seconds comment was about leaving it on the counter too long

didn't he say something about Luca left t on the counter for 90 seconds before cooking it, so the lobster lost all it's goodness ?

I took that to mean he should have plunged it into the water as soon as possible (or at least 30 seconds sooner) 
by waiting so long the lobster had already started to go bad

I don't see how lobster can start to go bad that quickly, but then I don't have a michelin star either 

and then when Ramsay started to cut into the lobster he said it should cut like butter 
I was watching and thinking, I've never had to press that hard to cut into butter


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Thought I was watching Hell's Kitchen for a second.
> 
> I was hoping to see Natasha and her eye brows go...oh well. But Kathy was in over her head. Nice try though. And man, I'm not a lobster fan, but that looked tasty as hell!


Natasha was going a little overboard with that 'you can't call ANY food disgusting' bit. She didn't need to bully the girl. I had a pretty good feeling she (Kathy) was gone. I'd have been happy to see Natasha get the ax, though, just for GPs.

Love how the one team had (and smartly took) the opportunity to trade out that nasty Krissi woman. ha! Seems like whatever team Krissi is on is the team that loses.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

jamesl said:


> I thought his 30 seconds comment was about leaving it on the counter too long
> 
> didn't he say something about Luca left t on the counter for 90 seconds before cooking it, so the lobster lost all it's goodness ?


 Yeah I just took that as him exaggerating. He's a bit of a drama queen. 



> and then when Ramsay started to cut into the lobster he said it should cut like butter
> I was watching and thinking, I've never had to press that hard to cut into butter


He did say a stick of butter.. which is harder than a spreadable butter... who knows... I think he makes stuff up cuz he can. hehe


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

So, were they standing by to go to BurGR the first time they had a four-way tie for last, or did they go into this episode fully intending to do a 4-way tie for last?

I really distrust this show with every fiber of my being, yet I still enjoy it.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

lambertman said:


> So, were they standing by to go to BurGR the first time they had a four-way tie for last, or did they go into this episode fully intending to do a 4-way tie for last?
> 
> I really distrust this show with every fiber of my being, yet I still enjoy it.


Oh, I guarantee it was planned out for that time. Way too much work to set up that kitchen on the roof otherwise.

While it looks suspicious, really all they did was say the top two from the EB challenge were safe. They could have have said it that way, but then it would have lost the "drama".


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Holy product placement, Batman!

I like this show better than most of the food "reality" stuff, but between Walmart and the contrived Vegas setting, this was a low point. Throw in Natasha and Krissi, and I was cranky when I finished watching.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

lambertman said:


> So, were they standing by to go to BurGR the first time they had a four-way tie for last, or did they go into this episode fully intending to do a 4-way tie for last?
> 
> I really distrust this show with every fiber of my being, yet I still enjoy it.


This is my first season watching, but it strikes me like any number of these 'skill' type reality shows (ie, Project Runway) where the producers get rid of who they want to, and the product created by the contestants is only auxillary.

That being said, I'm still enjoying it, mostly for the food aspect.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> This is my first season watching, but it strikes me like any number of these 'skill' type reality shows (ie, Project Runway) where the producers get rid of who they want to, and the product created by the contestants is only auxillary.
> 
> That being said, I'm still enjoying it, mostly for the food aspect.


All of Ramsay's US shows are clearly focused on drama, much of it manufactured, than on the people or talent. Kitchen Nightmares, whatever his restaurant and hotel rescue shows are called, etc. In every one of them, he spends most of his time berating the people, the facility and/or the product, even when the purpose of the show is helping people.

It can be entertaining, as long as you bear in mind that what you're seeing is controlled by the producers and editors, and probably has little resemblance to reality.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am enjoying this season less than I have in the past. It used to be my favorite summer show and I would really look forward to it, and now it's kind of meh. 

One thing is that the judges' reactions seem more fake and contrived to me. They just seem more over the top and fake. I also didn't like the HK Gordon Ramsay set-up where he was expediting and doing a lot of yelling. (I can't watch HK; I like the warmer and fuzzier MC Ramsay.)

It could be that this season just is less good, or maybe I'm just over it, but actually I think a lot of it is the format change. I really preferred having two 1-hour shows a week to having one 2-hour show. Somehow all the drama and internal recaps and dramatic cuts before every commercial break just doesn't play well for me when it's in a 2-hour block. By the end, I am tired of it and slightly annoyed and ready to do something else. (Obviously, I could just stop after the first ep and watch the second another day, but somehow when the rest of the recording is there I just find myself continuing to watch. Maybe I'll try splitting it up this week and see if I am happier with the show.)


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

sharkster said:


> Seems like whatever team Krissi is on is the team that loses.


while this is true, I don't think it is because of her


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> while this is true, I don't think it is because of her


I agree. I just think she brings bad karma because she's so ugly and negative toward others. She fancies herself the superior cook in every way...clearly delusional.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Are they going to keep showing two episodes a week. i like the show but I don't typically want to watch two shows a week. Although I've just aout caught up. I have the last hour from last week to watch. ButI probably won't get to it until after this weeks show has aired.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jamesl said:


> I remember someone not saving themselves and Ramsay told them they were dumb


On The Apprentice, someone gave up their immunity and pretty much immediately got fired.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Personally I would never give up the immunity but if someone were confident enough in their skills, go for it. That should NEVER be a reason to fire someone either on MC or Apprentice. Only their results should be cause.

I liked during the burger contest that Luca was calling READY NOW whenever Ramsey called as it put stress on the other team. Too bad he was putting up raw meat.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

jeepair said:


> I liked during the burger contest that Luca was calling READY NOW whenever Ramsey called as it put stress on the other team. Too bad he was putting up raw meat.


he caused the loss in the burger challenge which ended up costing his teammate her spot.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

ellinj said:


> he caused the loss in the burger challenge which ended up costing his teammate her spot.


They were loosing anyway and it appeared to me that tactic made it closer than it should have been as the other team didn't put up their burgers at the end.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, that was some drama.
Never saw a contestant shamed into leaving before.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

That was weird. You'd think the two on the block would just stand there and make the judges say it out loud. Even though it seemed obvious who they wanted to leave.

I am not sure how much more of the women's cattiness I can handle. This is turning into a regular reality show now.


----------



## magaggie (Apr 9, 2002)

Krissi's glee at watching Bimi crash and burn was just so cruel. She had no compassion, and I wonder if that will start to color the judges impression of her. I know a lot of the catty shots were for effect, but I can't imagine they didn't see some of it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Chinese p* hair!!

Seems to me like they're getting a little bit too serious on MasterChef. Basically expecting them to be way more expert than they used to... when the whole point is that they're home chefs.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

mattack said:


> Chinese p* hair!!
> 
> Seems to me like they're getting a little bit too serious on MasterChef. Basically expecting them to be way more expert than they used to... when the whole point is that they're home chefs.


I don't mind those challenges

it shows what they can do with ingredients they're not familiar with

it's interesting to see what they do with texture and saltiness, and how they try to substitute unfamiliar ingredients into familiar recipes

I think it's similar to testing them with unfamiliar techniques

it was pretty obvious that guy had never baked a pie before, and most of those people had never made pasta before

what I don't like are the "cook for 100 people", "run a hotel kitchen", "run a restaurant" challenges

I'd be very happy if they got rid of them and concentrated on individual meals


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I noticed that one of the contestants (man with long hair) mentioned that he "didn't even watch the video directions" before he made his dish. So apparently they have an opportunity to view directions on unfamiliar dishes and/or techniques before attempting them. I knew they had to have recipes provided but I did not know about videos.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> I noticed that one of the contestants (man with long hair) mentioned that he "didn't even watch the video directions" before he made his dish. So apparently they have an opportunity to view directions on unfamiliar dishes and/or techniques before attempting them. I knew they had to have recipes provided but I did not know about videos.


No, he was talking about how he was not allowed to watch Joe's mom show how to make the pasta.

And, I don't believe it has been confirmed they are given recipes on a normal basis either. They were given one if the first season for a soufflé, but I think that is it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

That's what I get for paying half attention, sorry.
I will see it tonight with hub (our regular 'together' viewing time, he goes to bed early) so I try not to pay too close attention as it is recording.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Something I didn't know - In this interview with last season winner Christine, she talks about cooking classes they can take in between shootings.

_"They offer cooking classes to contestants on off days. The classes are optional, and with an exhausting shooting schedule, they force contestants to choose between rest/downtime and extra study time."_

http://www.houstonpress.com/2013-06-20/restaurants/masterchef-season-3-winner-christine-ha/


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

magaggie said:


> Krissi's glee at watching Bimi crash and burn was just so cruel. She had no compassion, and I wonder if that will start to color the judges impression of her. I know a lot of the catty shots were for effect, but I can't imagine they didn't see some of it.


That was absolutely nauseating! She is one nasty puke of a person, IMO.

My stupid cable (I assume it was the cable, or just specifically the channel) kept faultering, of course, every time there was something important going on. It would either sputter and pixel out the audio or it kept changing to the CW channel for anywhere from a few seconds to a couple of minutes. I don't know WTF that was about but it was frustrating.

One of the blips was exactly when they said how many votes each team got. Was it even close?

Another one was when Krissi was deciding who was safe. I see she chose herself. How freaking hypocritical was THAT?? I wish I hadn't missed those moments, though. Did anybody remark on that?

I have to say that the one advantage of the winner being able to choose two people to not get to see the demo of what they were going to have to cook for the big challenge was pretty ridiculously childish. I had hoped (stupidly) that they would keep this competition more above board and fair. To randomly choose people who would not have the same opportunity was pretty creepy. I can see being dealt a huge disadvantage IF that person, or those people, earned it. But not a random 'gotcha' thing.

The one time when he got to pull a stand mixer from one contestant - I thought that was low enough. This just put the show on the same level as some of the sleaziest reality shows, IMO.

Perhaps I'm just not in the targeted audience, but I thought this show was about people learning to cook better and a fair competition to see who is the best. Silly me.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

sharkster said:


> That was absolutely nauseating! She is one nasty puke of a person, IMO.
> 
> My stupid cable (I assume it was the cable, or just specifically the channel) kept faultering, of course, every time there was something important going on. It would either sputter and pixel out the audio or it kept changing to the CW channel for anywhere from a few seconds to a couple of minutes. I don't know WTF that was about but it was frustrating.
> 
> One of the blips was exactly when they said how many votes each team got. Was it even close?


No. Red team won like 90-30. They also revealed that the Blue team won the chicken entree (like 30-20), but got slaughtered on the salmon (out of ~50 people, only 2 people choose the blue team's salmon).



> Another one was when Krissi was deciding who was safe. I see she chose herself. How freaking hypocritical was THAT?? I wish I hadn't missed those moments, though. Did anybody remark on that?


Of course...Jordan made a big deal about it being hypocritical.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, Squeak! 

Surprised Blue did well on the chicken when they kept showing stuff like running out and raw chicken. I guess they really drama'd that up!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It was the red team that ran out of chicken and I think that, apart from a few pieces that were raw, Bime did a good job of keeping it flowing.


As for Krissi, karma's a b*tch! I look forward to her downfall!!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm hard pressed to think of a reality show character I have actively disliked as much as Krissi.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

People, let's not forget how awful Natasha is,too!!


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Mr. Soze said:


> I'm hard pressed to think of a reality show character I have actively disliked as much as Krissi.


do you watch survivor? they had a contestant named colton who in my opinion almost makes krissi look like a girl scout


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> I'm hard pressed to think of a reality show character I have actively disliked as much as Krissi.


I'm with ya, there! She truly nauseates me and not only that, she makes me want to hurt her. I'm NOT a violent person, either.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm new to MasterChef, I heard good things about the Australia version so I just finished season 2 of "MasterChef Australia" (86 episodes acquired through sorcery). I have to say after watching that, then coming to see the US version, that the US contestants are such overconfident *******s. On the Aus version it was almost sickening, but heart warming, how nice the contestants were to each other, and they were willing to humble themselves and say they weren't sure they could make the more difficult dishes (and succeeding). Then seeing the US version and seeing them talk about how excellent they are on making Cheesecake or Eggs Benedict, then the dish the produce looks like crap. Then talking smack nonstop.. I now feel worried for our society.

The Aus version is done by doing average 6 episodes per week
*Mystery Box & Invention Test*
*Pressure Test* (Losers from Mystery Box & Invention Test compete to stay in)
*Chef Challenge* (Winning chef from Mystery Box & Invention Test competes for the Immunity challenge. Usually a very, very hard recipe)
*Off Site Challenge* (Field trip)
*Elimination Challenge* (Losers from offsite challenge compete to stay in the competition)
*Masterclass* (Chefs come to show the contestants & viewers techniques, and recipes. No challenges)


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

robojerk said:


> ... I have to say after watching that, then coming to see the US version, that the US contestants are such overconfident *******s. ...


this season is worse than last season

last season was worse than the season before

it looks as if the producers are really going for that "backstabbing, confrontation, let's get someone the audience can hate" type of show instead of a good cooking competition

I am quickly losing interest this season


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jamesl said:


> this season is worse than last season
> 
> last season was worse than the season before
> 
> ...


Aren't the ratings higher this year?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Aren't the ratings higher this year?


non sequitur.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Sigh...I guess they are keeping Krissi because she is "good TV..." - after she mouthed off to Joe, I was hoping they would send her packing!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

As if there weren't enough reasons to hate Krissi...


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

WhiskeyTango said:


> As if there weren't enough reasons to hate Krissi...


are those real ?

maybe not really her?
maybe a hack ?

if it is her, then she can't possibly have won MasterChef

they would cancel here cookbook deal in a second


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

That twitter account is gone.

[er...maybe not. Twitter seems to be having some sort of issue.]


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

jamesl said:


> are those real ?
> 
> maybe not really her?
> maybe a hack ?
> ...


Source


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Regina said:


> Sigh...I guess they are keeping Krissi because she is "good TV..." - after she mouthed off to Joe, I was hoping they would send her packing!


Joe is another I wouldn't mind seen packing. He's been especially hateful this season. Never even heard of him 'til Master Chef.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

O-MG re: that Twitter stuff!! 

She disgusts me more every time I have to look at her nasty, hateful face.

Anyway, as to this week's episode/s - 

You know some of these rules are getting really stupid. First of all, as to pulling one off each team, after they've chosen teams, to sit around for the whole thing seems stupid to me. Let everybody compete. Granted, the red team probably would have lost with that nasty woman on it because she seems to bring bad karma to everything she touches. But they are there to compete.

Secondly, when the losing team was going to have to do their challenge, I can see picking ONE team member IF there was one who truly excelled above the others and give them immunity. But to pull everybody off the team but two seemed kind of weird. It seems like they are getting lazy.

While I've been railing a little this season about Joe being such a dick, I do have to say that I enjoyed him ripping that awful Krissi a new one. 

Nice seeing Christine again and I like they they had her judging with them. 

And just one more general boo hiss boo for the fact that I have to look at that disgusting puke of a woman, Krissi, for at least one more week. In the first hour I would have bet that, even as hideously awful as her dish was, there would be somebody worse. The way they dramatize everything is getting pretty predictable. Then to have her get to sit out the challenge in the second hour - yick!!


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

sharkster said:


> O-MG re: that Twitter stuff!!
> 
> She disgusts me more every time I have to look at her nasty, hateful face.
> 
> ...


It all makes more sense one you realize that this is a game show, not a cooking contest.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Come on, admit it. There has to be someone you love to hate, or it wouldn't be as much fun.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Tivortex said:


> Come on, admit it. There has to be someone you love to hate, or it wouldn't be as much fun.


Yebbut I'm not often in the mood to watch classless people trash talk.
Let me decide who to love and who to hate without being so transparent about who the "villain" is 'supposed' to be.

I swear, most of television's edit monkeys need to take a step back.
The trend is old already.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Yebbut I'm not often in the mood to watch classless people trash talk.
> Let me decide who to love and who to hate without being so transparent about who the "villain" is 'supposed' to be.
> 
> I swear, most of television's edit monkeys need to take a step back.
> The trend is old already.


The second half of the episode, which didn't really have much Krissy in it, was still enjoyable.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I preferred having the three judges excuse people from the elimination competition rather than the team leader. 

Other than Lynn being a sweaty, sweaty man with poor food safety skills (seriously, wipe your sweaty head and then use the same towel to wipe a plate and dripping sweat right onto the plates?!?) was plating really the hold up on the blue team? They didn't really show any of the other stations falling behind (IIRC) but they also did not show anyone other than James perhaps trying to help get the plates finished up.

Like others have said above, I like the home cook angle and not sure I am down with the Hells Kitchen or large event catering platforms. Of course it will look like a CF, they've never worked in a kitchen brigade before.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Yebbut I'm not often in the mood to watch classless people trash talk.
> Let me decide who to love and who to hate without being so transparent about who the "villain" is 'supposed' to be.
> 
> I swear, most of television's edit monkeys need to take a step back.
> The trend is old already.


I'm with Toni on this.

Furthermore, and perhaps I'm in the minority, I think that the contest is really important to some of these people. It's a chance for them to get into something they love but have not been able to avail themselves of an opportunity to get there. This show gives them that opportunity.

To have crap like Krissi, who is a disgusting pig (having nothing to do with her weight) and bigot, getting attention and all the other drama, for me anyway, is just beneath what I thought this particular show was.

But, hey, I pretty much watch all of Ramsay's shows and I get that he seems to thrive on the drama aspect. I really thought this show was going to be different. It sure seemed to start out that way.

I'm a grown up. I don't need to see an adversary in everything I watch. This isn't Dexter. If it were, however, I'd be rooting for him to get the kill room ready for Krissi. PLEASE!


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> I preferred having the three judges excuse people from the elimination competition rather than the team leader.
> 
> Other than Lynn being a sweaty, sweaty man with poor food safety skills (seriously, wipe your sweaty head and then use the same towel to wipe a plate and dripping sweat right onto the plates?!?) was plating really the hold up on the blue team? They didn't really show any of the other stations falling behind (IIRC) but they also did not show anyone other than James perhaps trying to help get the plates finished up.
> 
> Like others have said above, I like the home cook angle and not sure I am down with the Hells Kitchen or large event catering platforms. Of course it will look like a CF, they've never worked in a kitchen brigade before.


I have to say, though, that the idea of taking a home cook, putting him/her through a cooking contest that lasts probably 3 weeks or so in real life, and calling the winner "Master Chef" is pretty ridiculous. Although hardly the most ridiculous aspect of this show


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Ramsey and the others have offered a few homecooks a place in their kitchens after they were dismissed, does anyone know if they ever took them up on the offers?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

d-dub said:


> I have to say, though, that the idea of taking a home cook, putting him/her through a cooking contest that lasts probably 3 weeks or so in real life, and calling the winner "Master Chef" is pretty ridiculous. Although hardly the most ridiculous aspect of this show


Yeah, I get that, but at least in a Hell's Kitchen/Top Chef arrangement you're working with people that are used to working in a kitchen and having to collaborate on getting a dish out.

Isn't there a show on Food Network called "America's Best Home Cooks"? Do they also follow this same format as MasterChef or is it more like "American Baking Competition" where the bakers work individually on dishes and (at least so far) are not forced to try and work together with arbitrary teammates and/or large scale catering?

This is my first season of MasterChef and I don't know that I connect with the amalgam of "Chopped" + "Hell's Kitchen" + "Top Chef 'Restaurant Wars episodes'" with home cooks.

Note to self: Why do I watch so many cooking shows?


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> Yeah, I get that, but at least in a Hell's Kitchen/Top Chef arrangement you're working with people that are used to working in a kitchen and having to collaborate on getting a dish out.
> 
> Isn't there a show on Food Network called "America's Best Home Cooks"? Do they also follow this same format as MasterChef or is it more like "American Baking Competition" where the bakers work individually on dishes and (at least so far) are not forced to try and work together with arbitrary teammates and/or large scale catering?
> 
> ...


"Worst Cook in Amarica" is a different format... it's two teams, each headed by a Food Network Chef. Each week, one person is eliminated from each team until there is one person left on each, who then compete head to head preparing a meal for a panel of culinary bigwigs. The winning head Chef gets bragging rights... I don't remember what the winning cook gets.

I think it's a fun show, since the FN chefs are working to educate their tieam and teach the proper techniques, etc. The drama revolves almost entirely around the horrible things the cooks make/do.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

When you think that all the people on these shows have been through several stages of selection, it makes me wonder what the rejects are like!

I, too, watch a lot of cooking shows - Chopped, Restaurant Impossible, Food Network Star and some of the hidden camera (more obviously hugely staged) shows too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> The second half of the episode, which didn't really have much Krissy in it, was still enjoyable.


But not as good as when she is in it. She is easily my favorite character this season.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Noooo! Not Lynn. 

But that was a pathetic dish.

Could Natasha eye roll anymore?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Noooo! Not Lynn.
> 
> But that was a pathetic dish.
> 
> Could Natasha eye roll anymore?


That dish looked disgusting.

I'm over Natasha and Krissy - they both need to go home.

But I love Luca - I know he won't win, but I think he's just adorable (and I'll forgive his love for the Yankees).

I'm thinking the front runner is Jessie or Jordan.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Krissi just gets more and more ugly each episode. I can't believe she was bragging on national television about how she used to bully and assault other girls in high school.

WTF _was_ that thing that Lynn made?! I can't imagine a dessert looking more unappetizing.

I know Bri is a vegetarian, but I don't understand why she hasn't practiced cooking some meat in preparation for being on the show. She must have known that she'd be required to cook animal proteins. Why didn't she practice cooking some chicken breasts at home before coming on the show? Even if she couldn't taste her work, she could at least learn how long to cook chicken to ensure that it is cooked through. And probably she knows a meat-eater who would taste-test for her. I just don't get why you wouldn't do the most basic preparation for a show like this. It's like people who go on the Amazing Race and don't bother to learn to drive stick or swim beforehand. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

You can't be a good cook unless you taste/smell the food. Blind (and assisted) sure, but Bri will go when the script calls for it because there will be a "If only you tasted it..." decision moment. 

I think until/unless the menu goes to lot's of fried and baked, niether of which can be done easily on a yacht, the blond should do well. She is regularly charged with cooking with fresh food obtained last minute and easily delivered dock side up to the capacity of her passenger count plus crew. It's a daily challenge depending on the port and the market.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

The All Star game was BS. Filming ended long ago. So those 5 go to the game next week eve after filming is over? Possible, yes, but seems odd.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone else really hoping Krissi would actually take a swing at Bri so that the producers would have to step in and kick her ass out? Or was that just me?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I actually was worried for Bri in the wine room, Krissy does not look like the powered keg I'm willing poke with my torch. 

Lynn's dessert really was about the least appetizing thing I have seen on a TV cooking show. Surely there is some back story about a failed first attempt that resulted in that bloody puss cowpile. 

I do have to say that I really enjoyed the surfer voting tease that prompted Krissy's "I've never been on a winning team before!" bit.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Maybe I missed it - but I don't know why the losing team's food was bad. They all seemed to rave about the sauce, and they seemed to be serving up pretty fast except towards the end - but the other team had serious serving problems up front and the sauce was not as good.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> Lynn's dessert really was about the least appetizing thing I have seen on a TV cooking show. Surely there is some back story about a failed first attempt that resulted in that bloody puss cowpile.


On the one hand I was sorry to see him go but on the other I am relieved at no longer having to worry about his sweat dripping into the food.

As far as being worried for Bri, I was not. She shut Krissy up pretty effectively (she's a bully and bullies always cave when confronted by someone unafraid), and IMO the crew would have stepped in had Krissy gotten physical. I suspect that Bri felt it worth a hit or two to have Krissy tossed out and I also think like *sushikitten* that she would be eliminated if she hit anyone.

Natasha annoys me.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I only got one hour this week. Did I miss something or is that all that aired? 

How is Luca still skating by? I noticed that his sausage exploded in the mystery box challenge. 

Happy to see Bri win something. I know there is no chance she will win, but I am rooting for her as an underdog.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Ruth said:


> I only got one hour this week. Did I miss something or is that all that aired?


That's all. Just 1 hour per week until 8/28.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

lambertman said:


> That's all. Just 1 hour per week until 8/28.


Technically, it's two hours, but the first hour is just a repeat of the previous week's second hour.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Funny. I knew who was going home quite early in this episode. I'm not sure why, but my mind just said "Bethy's going home tonight" before the Elimination Challenge even started!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Squeak said:


> The All Star game was BS. Filming ended long ago. So those 5 go to the game next week eve after filming is over? Possible, yes, but seems odd.


I was wondering about that. I thought maybe they had caught up close to real-time after they mentioned those tickets. If all filming was done a while ago I wonder why they made an effort to make it look like it was going on this Summer?

When it was recorded certainly would not make me any more or any less likely to watch it.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I was wondering about that. I thought maybe they had caught up close to real-time after they mentioned those tickets. If all filming was done a while ago I wonder why they made an effort to make it look like it was going on this Summer?
> 
> When it was recorded certainly would not make me any more or any less likely to watch it.


Marketing.

The All Star game was shown on Fox - they were just pimping their own broadcast event.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

dthmj said:


> Marketing.
> 
> The All Star game was shown on Fox - they were just pimping their own broadcast event.


This. All it was was co-marketing. Which is why it was BS in my mind.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't see the hate. Many shows are recorded in advance and often include seasonal elements - like Christmas, Thanksgiving, Super Bowl and much more, so how is this any different?

It's to be expected that a network will plug upcoming events like this, so I just see it as normal!

Anyway, to this week's episode. Am I the only one who wants to see Krissi go down in flames in a huge way?

I was sorry to see Bri go, but I couldn't see a vegetarian succeed in a general cooking competition. I'm sure she's great with veggies and she's shown a fairly deft touch with the meat protiens she's had to work with, but not being able to taste her food must be a major disadvantage in a contest like this.

Krissi is there because of luck and a moderate ability to create flavor - and just not being quite bad enough. With the numbers thinning, it's only a matter of time. I would doubt the producers would want someone like that winning and being a spokesperson for the show.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Krissi is there because of luck and a moderate ability to create flavor - and just not being quite bad enough. With the numbers thinning, it's only a matter of time. I would doubt the producers would want someone like that winning and being a spokesperson for the show.


Unless they throw something crazy, Jordan/Jessie/Eddie are the top 3 at this point. Krissy/Luca are next out. Natasha/James could go into either group, depending on how the producers want to amp the drama.

Krissy appears to be a great home cook. I would definitely enjoy the meals she makes. But she is a world-class a-hole, and there is almost zero chance she wins.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

billypritchard said:


> Krissy appears to be a great home cook. I would definitely enjoy the meals she makes. But she is a world-class a-hole, and there is almost zero chance she wins.


If she stuck around to eat with me then no I would not enjoy her food.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

what was the outcome of her racist tweets ?

last I heard, she was supposed to have gone on a radio show and explained it


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I don't see the hate. Many shows are recorded in advance and often include seasonal elements - like Christmas, Thanksgiving, Super Bowl and much more, so how is this any different?
> 
> It's to be expected that a network will plug upcoming events like this, so I just see it as normal!
> 
> ...


If a Blind woman can win the competition I could see a vegetarian being able to win it too. Of course that isn't going to be the case. But for me, I would like to see Krissi in the final two.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

A blind woman can at least taste everything before presenting it!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> A blind woman can at least taste everything before presenting it!


Yes but the fact that she was blind and still had great presentations was simply amazing.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

She was allowed some assistance in getting her supplies and position and, contrary to popular belief, had some sight.

Blind people don't just see nothing. Most actually can see shapes, however blurry they may be.

Not to take anything away from Christine. I admire her immensely!!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This week's episode - (7/31?) - 

So, has everybody stopped watching? ha! Krissi actually acting human was kind of disconcerting. Granted, it was for the express purpose of staying in the game. Will we ever be rid of her? 

I love how they just come right out and say stuff like asking Natasha what she thought about being paired with 'the anchor' Krissi. LMAO - Please somebody make her (K) go away!

It's getting down there now. Krissi is definitely not even the best of the bunch, but I have a feeling somebody else better than her will be gone before she is. Ugh, am I starting to act like her? oy


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Kind of a bummer that Eddie went home, but he really tanked on that Sushi challenge. He was awesome at meats, did okay with a few other things, but didn't have the depth to be the champion. Seemed a great guy.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I liked Eddie. 

All the Sushi looked terrible...I thought it was pretty obvious that they were making a story out of Natasha/Krissi vs. Luka - because theirs didn't look any better or worse than anybody else's


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> Kind of a bummer that Eddie went home, but he really tanked on that Sushi challenge. He was awesome at meats, did okay with a few other things, but didn't have the depth to be the champion. Seemed a great guy.


I liked Eddie too. One thing, though, that I did appreciate about this episode was that the one who failed the worst in the big challenge was the one who went home. I prefer that to having a big challenge and then several compete again for the worst. If it's the big challenge, I think the one who fails the worst in the big challenge should go home. But then it's not my show.  But I give it points for being more fair, even though I'd rather have not seen Eddie booted out.

I think we all know who I want to see gone, but she lucked out AGAIN and was paired with somebody who excels.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> I liked Eddie.
> 
> All the Sushi looked terrible...I thought it was pretty obvious that they were making a story out of Natasha/Krissi vs. Luka - because theirs didn't look any better or worse than anybody else's


Several of the things mentioned were not visual per se. Like Krissy/Natasha's rice was properly done. Sushi rice is a pretty touchy balance of sweet vs. vinegar, and it can be terrible if done wrong. I believe their tempura batter was also done correctly.

And they were right, Jessie mangled that yellowtail that was on their plate.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> And they were right, Jessie mangled that yellowtail that was on their plate.


Yup - it was terrible...shredded up with little patches of skin on it.

I would have eaten all of it anyway...terrible looking or not.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> Yup - it was terrible...shredded up with little patches of skin on it.
> 
> I would have eaten all of it anyway...terrible looking or not.


Yeah, we sometimes make sushi at home. It certainly never looks restaurant grade, but it sure tastes good.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Was glad to see Bri come back into the game. I think she has a good chance to go to the end, and she annoys Krissi.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

As I've said before, this practice of bringing back eliminated players is annoying to me. I may be done with all of these shows because I really don't think it is fair to the people who worked hard to stay.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If the contestants don't like it then they can quit. Bringing back someone who got cut is nothing new. it can chnage the dynamics. I would not want them to get rid of that. It makes the show more interesting.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think I have suddenly lost all interest. Last night I went to watch the recent episode and, before it even started, I said f-it and zipped to the end to see who was eliminated. 

That disgusting pig Krissi (not pig cuz of how she looks, rather pig cuz she is such a nasty person-sorry, pigs) and all the drama they try to create are the two things that have ruined it for me.

Initially, it seemed like it was more about the contestants abilities and more straight-forward competitions. Now, it's just about trying to create uber-drama and really stupid challenges and twists. 

Sorry - this wasn't meant as a thread-crap. Just a reflection of my rapidly waning interest in what used to be a good show.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Luca is still my favorite - he's just adorable!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I like Luka too.

I question the integrity of the competition every week. Not the drama between contestants, per se....but the manufactured **** with the judges.

I was kind of irritated to see how many eggs they wasted, too.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> I like Luka too.
> 
> I question the integrity of the competition every week. Not the drama between contestants, per se....but the manufactured **** with the judges.
> 
> I was kind of irritated to see how many eggs they wasted, too.


Eggs? What about plates!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Funny. I thought about that too.

Some time ago, I remember there was a campaign regarding the food waste in TV cooking shows and (in the UK) at least, waste was reduced to an absolute minimum and anything cooked had to be either eaten or donated to a good cause.

Seems to me that it's time to reintroduce something similar today.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Who do you donate undercooked eggs to?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Donate? Eat. I love eggs.

It would be like you watching someone abuse a Classic Camaro. Painful. 

But from a waste perspective, they could have easily done best out of 3 eggs...or a restaurant challenge where they are preparing food for people that are actually going to eat it.

I don't like food waste.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

So Bri never ever taste tests her meat/fish/poultry dishes?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Ment said:


> So Bri never ever taste tests her meat/fish/poultry dishes?


She is a vegetarian. If she is tasting it then she is cheating.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

That was a hell of a lot of eggs in the pantry. And i loved their reaction to it.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I think I have suddenly lost all interest. Last night I went to watch the recent episode and, before it even started, I said f-it and zipped to the end to see who was eliminated.
> 
> That disgusting pig Krissi (not pig cuz of how she looks, rather pig cuz she is such a nasty person-sorry, pigs) and all the drama they try to create are the two things that have ruined it for me.
> 
> ...


my feelings exactly 
the last 2 years I used to rush home from work to make sure I didn't miss a thing 
but this season, I haven't even watched the last 4 episodes 
they ruined a really great show


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jamesl said:


> my feelings exactly
> the last 2 years I used to rush home from work to make sure I didn't miss a thing
> but this season, I haven't even watched the last 4 episodes
> they ruined a really great show


I only started watching last season. But lately I've really gotten into the show. I hadn't planned on watching it Wednesday night since it was already late, but when I realized that it was the show with contestants that got kicked off, I ended up watching it and being up past midnight.
Maybe I should watch one of the earlier seasons for comparison. But I really like this season.

Personally though you would have to pay me a boatload of guaranteed money to ever consider being on any of these reality shows.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I am interested in the MasterChef Junior promo that ran during the show. Thing 4 would have loved to try out.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

masterchef kids? 

did anyone else think nasty judge kinda gave it away with his comment about the asparagus?
'whoever cooked this asparagus really knew what they were doing"


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Being totally NOT a kid person, I have no interest in the kiddie version. But I hope it's enjoyable for those who decide to tune in.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't plan on watching the MC jr show, but I will still set up an SP for it. So if I am in the mood to check it out, at least it will be there.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm fed up with the manufactured drama on this show(and other reality shows) though I keep watching BBC America's Masterchef has drama that simply comes from will the chef mess up, will Michel Roux and Monica like the food? No phony interference from producers. 
Just finished watching MC:The Professionals 2012 season and loved it. Now watching the 2011 season. Love the show. Fabulous food.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm watching Masterchef UK: The Professionals on BBCA, whatever season is currently airing on BBCA, and it is a very good show. No drama between contestants (at least not in the four episodes I've seen). There is very little interaction between contestants. Of course, there is no Gordon Ramsey, and it isn't on Fox in the US. It is about cooking, not artificial drama.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> I am interested in the MasterChef Junior promo that ran during the show. Thing 4 would have loved to try out.


I wonder how different it will be from the adults version - for starters, will they have an opening episode where kids are told how bad their cooking is?

Trying to make the kids' version of _American Idol_ a "friendly" show is one of the things that ruined it - not only did they not show any "bad" kids' singers (the first episode was pretty much a montage of rehearsals, stage mothers complaining that the producers don't know talent, and even one scene where they show a car being stopped in the parking lot and told that they have reached their limit for the day, only for one of the parents to turn to the child and say, "Start singing! This is your only chance to be heard on TV!"), but once they got to the final 10, rather than eliminate one singer a week, they took the singer with the most votes, put him/her "into the group" (there were five winners, who would perform as a group, although they rarely did before they broke up), and continued with the remaining contestants the following week, so they would not have to put any of the kids through having to be "that week's loser".


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I'm watching Masterchef UK: The Professionals on BBCA, whatever season is currently airing on BBCA, and it is a very good show. No drama between contestants (at least not in the four episodes I've seen). There is very little interaction between contestants. Of course, there is no Gordon Ramsey, and it isn't on Fox in the US. It is about cooking, not artificial drama.


I've watched the 2012 season and am just about to finish the 2011 version; it is, indeed a fantastic show. I lovel Michel and Monica - just serious enough but still with pleasant and engaging personalities. Gregg Wallace is a big ol' marshmallow who loves everything, but he knows his food too, and he's hilarious.

Also watching Celebrity MasterChef UK 2013 via magical means with Gregg and John Torode. Not nearly as serious but still loads of fun. Both make MasterChef USA look absolutely ridiculous (but I still watch, what can I say?).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Isn't "MasterChef Professionals" basically "Hell's Kitchen"??

I'm not a cook at all, but it sure seemed like a bunch of the eggs that *passed* didn't look very good. I mean, they always spaz about presentation, and many of them just looked bad -- yolk not in the 'center' of the white, etc. (I think the presentation of food is relatively unimportant, I care about how it TASTES. e.g. mix a bunch of different Chinese food together, and it looks gross.. but often tastes great!)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

mattack said:


> Isn't "MasterChef Professionals" basically "Hell's Kitchen"??


0% similarity.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

FTR: It's not Masterchef Professionals, it's just Masterchef.

Also, the challenge was to make a perfectly cooked egg, not necessarily a 'picture perfect' egg. I doubt ANY professional chef could get the yolk in the center of every egg s/he cooked, let alone the home cooks in this show.

The rejected eggs were disqualified not because the yolk was in the wrong place, but because they were under or over cooked, too high a heat, etc.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> FTR: It's not Masterchef Professionals, it's just Masterchef.


The UK has three versions: MasterChef, MasterChef: The Professionals, and Celebrity MasterChef.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

lambertman said:


> The UK has three versions: MasterChef, MasterChef: The Professionals, and Celebrity MasterChef.


I know that, but mattack was specifically talking about the US version, which is what my comment was aimed at.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Say what you will about Krissy, but she hasn't let the fact that she is perceived as white trash intimidate her in any way- she just keeps on going.
Whether she is just that confident or is simply putting up a great front is debatable- I don't know her so think it could go either way.

I have to say that I admire her "don't give a shoot" attitude toward the other more refined contestants. All the scorn could have easily derailed a more tender soul. I'm not saying I like her but she doesn't offend me on a personal level like, say Omarosa.

At any rate, I haven't laughed that hard at a TV show since the cheese wheels went rolling down the hill on The Amazing Race. Krissy's pure glee during her attempts to screw over the others was hilarious- like a wicked witch cackling up there.

And I'm making that potato dish of hers this weekend!.

Go Luca!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I know that, but mattack was specifically talking about the US version, which is what my comment was aimed at.


Yeah, but my point is that with the U.S. versions, Hell's Kitchen is professionals and Masterchef is home cooks.. I can't think of examples off the top of my head, but I swear they sometimes have similar challenges too.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

This show is too bitter for me to swallow.. I won't be viewing in past this season.

I hate how every little thing has to have the drama pumped up to 1000, and equate to be a mass calculation to kick others off the show.

And screw Walmart..


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

robojerk said:


> And screw Walmart..


ROFL

all i was thinking this week was it was one long Walmart commercial


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

robojerk said:


> This show is too bitter for me to swallow.. I won't be viewing in past this season.
> 
> I hate how every little thing has to have the drama pumped up to 1000, and equate to be a mass calculation to kick others off the show.
> 
> And screw Walmart..


Yes, what we loved most about it in the beginning was that there _was_ no drama or manipulation or product placement.

The Walmart thing has been creeping up for a while now but this was ridiculous.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've only watched this season and the previous season. But during last season they also mentioned Walmart during every episode. If they are paying and supplying them the food, then I understand them advertising Walmart like they do. And many people do not associate Walmart with food. But the grocery section in the two Walmarts near me actually have a good selection of meats and produce.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It's our payback for skipping commercials all these years.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I cannot STAND Krissi. Ugh. She has GOT to go.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> I cannot STAND Krissi. Ugh. She has GOT to go.


Ugh is right! She is 90% of the reason I just can't watch anymore. The last two episodes I just FF through to the end to see who was eliminated. If the day should come that she is eliminated I'll go back and watch that episode. If that day doesn't come, I'm 100% done with this show. So many who were so much better than her have come and gone.

The other 10% is how completely ridiculous they have gotten with the drama in general, and the silly rules they've added that further to drama it up. It used to be such a nice cooking contest to give people a chance to learn a lot and earn something special and meaningful to them.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I cannot STAND Krissi. Ugh. She has GOT to go.


I'm hoping that she wins or at least makes it to the Final two. She is still my favorite contestant and has made the show more interesting this year.

But then most reality shows want people with conflicting personalities since that typically translates to better ratings.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Krissi is such an ugly person, more on the inside than outside ... and that's saying something. Why would you want someone like that representing your brand? If she wins, I'm done with MC.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Krissi's from Philly right? What is it about that place that turns people so ugly? I spent a couple of decades going to NY giant games (sitting near the visiting fans section) and Philly fans stood out from all others. There were always way more fights and general fan ugliness whenever the Eagles were in the stadium. It wasn't just the proximity of the city's or just the rivalry either. Fans from Philly just seemed to revel in being nasty and often blatantly racist. They are so angry, they regularly fight with each other, something I never saw from any other teams fans. Krissi seems to fit right in with that bunch!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Another week with good ole Krissi!

This show is so blatant with its editing. This is my season, but I've got it down. Team challenge? First, one team is doing great! The other team is doing poorly. :-( But amazingly, team 2 turns it around! Yay! and wins the challenge! 

As soon as Blue team rocked the apps, it was obvious who was going to win the challenge.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ugh! I didn't watch again, instead FF'ing through to the end to see who left, but was disappointed it wasn't her nasty ass going out the door.

Looks like, from the 'scenes from next wk's show' they are cooking up some Krissi drama. Oh joy. Just in case...I know some people don't even want to hear the teaser stuff shown at the end of an ep -


Spoiler



They made it look bad for her, so I suspect that means the opposite. argh


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just watched the most recent episode. Boy that was close. I was glad that Krissi got to stay.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I want Krissi to make to the final two and then get blown away. I don't even care who the other finalist is, just as long as Krissi is left in the dust.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> I want Krissi to make to the final two and then get blown away. I don't even care who the other finalist is, just as long as Krissi is left in the dust.


I'll just bet that's exactly how it goes down, too. I've kept my SP, but will continue to FF to the end to see who gets the boot until it's her, then I'll RW and watch.

What the other guy said is how I feel - she is so ugly, even uglier on the inside than the outside and that's saying a lot. I'm not usually like that, especially with other women, but she brings out the worst in me. Now that I think about that, I suppose that's what they're going for. But it seems to me that this means too much to some of these deserving people to have it tarnished by the drama and by keeping her in lieu of others who are more talented and versatile.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I just watched the most recent episode. Boy that was close. I was glad that Krissi got to stay.


so you're not a fan of actual cooking skill and contests to determine that ?

you're more interested in manufactured drama ?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jamesl said:


> so you're not a fan of actual cooking skill and contests to determine that ?
> 
> you're more interested in manufactured drama ?


This is a U.S. show. Of course!

Ramsey has always manufactured some kind of drama. Even down to when he announces who is staying or leaving.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Sooooo - has everybody stopped watching this monstrosity yet? 

I just cruised through yesterday's 2hour episode in about 20 minutes, hoping for the best but expecting the worst. Once again, the witch did poorly but somebody else did just a little bit worse.

I agree about Ramsay and drama but this particular show used to be much more about the cooking and less manufactured drama, except for his little thing of making somebody think they were gone and then turning it around to shock. I could deal with that, but contestant drama is just more b.s. than I had hoped, for this show. I really hoped it would stay more grown up and even-handed. 

That puke bucket is not nearly as good as several who have departed. That's the sad part. She can be a hateful b!tch until the cows come home but if, at least, her cooking was up to par at least I could even feel like she belonged there above others. I'd give her that benefit of that doubt, albeit difficult because I don't like ugly drama.

Anyhoo - final four! lmao


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I am still enjoying the show. It has it's annoyances, but if I didn't like it I wouldn't watch it, and I certainly wouldn't fast forwarded through it and gloat on a message board.

I love Luca - and glad he has made it to the final 4. I thought it was really nice of him to give Natasha the garlic - as he said, if he goes home, it won't be because he gave her garlic. He's just adorable.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Am I the only one who was drooling over the thought of that noodle soup? Or the scallops dish? Or the steak? The Pana cotta, although probably delish, is not my cup-o-tea, but the others were simply mouthwatering!

I though they did a good job recreating the dishes and even Luca and Natasha called it, not putting it in the blast chiller was dumb, with a capital UMB!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I thought James got totally boned with the "Final Four, oops, too close to call, let's stay at Final Five" business. It seems like his "advantage" should have carried over to the next challenge set since the judges and production negated it. 

I agree that James made a series of boneheaded moves (uncooked chicken and unset panna cotta) but it just seems lame to put him in the Final Four based on his performance in a challenge and then take it back based on the performance of others in a challenge he did not get to participate in.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I really don't care who wins as long as it's not krissi, but James leaving under these circumstances really sucks. The 3 stooges should have done their jobs and chose a loser rather than punking out or they should have had Natasha, Jessie, and Krissi (not Luca because he had the best dish and not James because he already made it to the final 4) make one of the other dishes. But I'd really prefer they had just not punked out to begin with.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

I was an early Krissi critic. She and/or editors have toned down the mouth and more recently she has been honest and humble with her feelings. Ramsay sees something there most don't yet. I hope he is right. So, she has earned her way back in as far as I'm concerned. Luca has been gradually earning his way to the top. So, I hope the final challenges are comprehensive tests of their skills and not like that zany dessert thing in a fish bowl! 

I believe there were two separate challenges of "taste this and make this...." All four have responded remarkably! Good final four!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> I was an early Krissi critic. *She and/or editors have toned down the mouth and more recently* she has been honest and humble with her feelings. Ramsay sees something there most don't yet. I hope he is right. So, she has earned her way back in as far as I'm concerned. Luca has been gradually earning his way to the top. So, I hope the final challenges are comprehensive tests of their skills and not like that zany dessert thing in a fish bowl!
> 
> I believe there were two separate challenges of "taste this and make this...." All four have responded remarkably! Good final four!


What show are YOU watching????

How about all that "She used pre-made pastry" comments after she took a dump on her plate and then resented the winners!!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> I was an early Krissi critic. She and/or editors have toned down the mouth and more recently she has been honest and humble with her feelings. *Ramsay sees something there most don't yet.* I hope he is right. So, she has earned her way back in as far as I'm concerned. Luca has been gradually earning his way to the top. So, I hope the final challenges are comprehensive tests of their skills and not like that zany dessert thing in a fish bowl!
> 
> I believe there were two separate challenges of "taste this and make this...." All four have responded remarkably! Good final four!


I don't think anyone doubts her ability to cook, the problem is her ugly, hypocritical, attitude and inability to not mouth off at every possible opportunity.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> I don't think anyone doubts her ability to cook, the problem is her ugly, hypocritical, attitude and inability to not mouth off at every possible opportunity.


Well said.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> I don't think anyone doubts her ability to cook, the problem is her ugly, hypocritical, attitude and inability to not mouth off at every possible opportunity.


"Ability to cook"? Isn't the winner based on who they think can sell the most copies of a cookbook of their recipes? (That's pretty much how the first season came across.)

Then again, where's Jennifer Behm's cookbook?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I _really_ want to try that Pork Noodle soup.
If I can find a recipe I'm going for it.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

The pork soup does look good and I am surprised Krissi could pull it off since that is nor her area of food experience. I have eaten Pho hundreds of times in dozens of restaurants. I tried to make it at home once and even had a recipe - the broth was not even close.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> "Ability to cook"? Isn't the winner based on who they think can sell the most copies of a cookbook of their recipes? (That's pretty much how the first season came across.)
> 
> Then again, where's Jennifer Behm's cookbook?


http://www.delawaretoday.com/Delawa...aunch-of-Pink-Martini-Catering-in-Wilmington/

She didn't get a cookbook deal.

Toine


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

debtoine said:


> She didn't get a cookbook deal.


Strange...the show description at Fox.com says that (a) a cookbook deal is part of the prize, and (b) Behm is "currently working on her first cookbook" (although it's not clear if it has anything to do with winning MasterChef); however, the description on Fox's main MasterChef website leaves the cookbook deal out of the prize description.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I watched the two hour episode on Sunday. Even my GF watched most of it and enjoyed it. She got a good laugh out of Krissi and her remarks.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

debtoine said:


> http://www.delawaretoday.com/Delaware-Today/April-2013/MasterChef-Jennifer-Behm-Finds-Success-with-Launch-of-Pink-Martini-Catering-in-Wilmington/
> 
> She didn't get a cookbook deal.
> 
> Toine


I know I watched it but am not remembering her. Guess it didn't have that much of an impact on me.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> I know I watched it but am not remembering her. Guess it didn't have that much of an impact on me.


Same with me, I don't remember her at all. I remember Whitney from S1 and Christine from S3 though.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Same with me, I don't remember her at all. I remember Whitney from S1 and Christine from S3 though.


Me too! I thought I saw all the MC seasons - but drawing a complete blank on her.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Ok, I just googled it. I probably don't remember her because I didn't want her to win.

But I do remember the season now.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

That Don Guy said:


> "Ability to cook"? Isn't the winner based on who they think can sell the most copies of a cookbook of their recipes?


Uhm, no, it's not.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was heartbroken to see Krissi get the boot, but it made the next hour of the show so much easier to watch that I got over it very quickly.

Krissi? Krissi who?


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> I was heartbroken to see Krissi get the boot, but it made the next hour of the show so much easier to watch that I got over it very quickly.
> 
> Krissi? Krissi who?


I was actually surprised the producers allowed her to be kicked off.. I'm sure all the drama she brought was great for ratings. I suppose they could only allow her to stay for only so long.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Yay, the ***** is gone.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Flop said:


> Yay, the ***** is gone.


Crap! I haven't watched it yet and saw this spoiler. I wish she would have at least made it to the final two.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Flop said:


> Yay, the ***** is gone.


This pleases me to no end.  That woman nauseated me on a level that is difficult to even describe. There were a few better than her that didn't make it that far, so I was elated to see her freaking FINALLY get the ax. Truly, truly elated. I don't mean to sound schadenfreudey or anything, but it's lovely to see true contenders left to compete without all the ugliness.

I'm only now in the middle of the second hour but I am already enjoying the show about a thousand times more with 'it' gone.

Now, for the finale, IIRC, don't they usually bring back the others as teams for the final two? I would love to think that she would not be among that group so that it could be a nice, clean competition without the hideousness she brings. She just doesn't EVER play well with others.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Now, for the finale, IIRC, don't they usually bring back the others as teams for the final two? I would love to think that she would not be among that group so that it could be a nice, clean competition without the hideousness she brings. She just doesn't EVER play well with others.


I think it would be better if the person who picks second goes, "eh, I don't need her, have her sit out I rather be a man down then have to babysit and deal with her drama." That would be an awesome slap in the face to her. 

Also no comment on picking something you have never worked with to get into the finale? What an epic boneheaded move!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Go Luca!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I've been rooting for Luca since day 1. He's a nice guy, and he can cook. No wonder he has a hot wife.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I really thought that it was going to be a Luca/Jessie finale. Natasha seems like a perfectly fine cook, I just think the other two are more "likable". I am sure that some of the coarseness I disliked about Natasha on the show was to add extra drama and friction with the others, especially Krissi.

Have the contestants actually been on site for 3 months straight? I've never really understood how normal people do these reality shows. Are they all given a stipend in addition to room and board or are these people all able to not work for months at a time? Another reality show (the Bear Grylls survival one) was 5 months!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

How was that Bear Grylls show 5 months? Did they eat beans and rice between all that, or were they eating normal?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

While this was from last year's show - it's probably pretty much the same.

http://www.thebraiser.com/masterchef-finalists-interview/

They shoot 6 days a week for 11 weeks. Article also has some other behind the scenes details.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> Have the contestants actually been on site for 3 months straight? I've never really understood how normal people do these reality shows. Are they all given a stipend in addition to room and board or are these people all able to not work for months at a time? Another reality show (the Bear Grylls survival one) was 5 months!


Yes, they get a stipend... at least on some shows (probably most if not all that take a long time).

Umm, people can take unpaid leave, etc... and with the stipend still pay their rent or whatever.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LlamaLarry said:


> I really thought that it was going to be a Luca/Jessie finale. Natasha seems like a perfectly fine cook, I just think the other two are more "likable". I am sure that some of the coarseness I disliked about Natasha on the show was to add extra drama and friction with the others, especially Krissi.
> 
> Have the contestants actually been on site for 3 months straight? I've never really understood how normal people do these reality shows. Are they all given a stipend in addition to room and board or are these people all able to not work for months at a time? Another reality show (the Bear Grylls survival one) was 5 months!


I'm certainly glad that Jessie didn't make it to the final two. People talk about Krissi but Jessie's true colors showed with the last episode. People talk about Krissi being a bad person, Jessie was just as ugly with her remarks. I think it's actually worse. At least Krissi was consistent throughout. While Jessie was putting on a show until she showed her true colors.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Einselen said:


> I think it would be better if the person who picks second goes, "eh, I don't need her, have her sit out I rather be a man down then have to babysit and deal with her drama." That would be an awesome slap in the face to her.


I would SO totally do that. I'd give her napkin-folding duty. And wear gloves!

She brings too much negativity to a team for it to function well. Almost every team she was a part of, throughout the season, lost.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Yay Luca!!!!  :up::up::up:


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Finally a guy wins. Going 0-4 would've been devastating!


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

This was awesome!!! Go Luca!!!!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Haven't watched finale yet, but good for Luca! He seemed like a pretty good guy. I like to see nice people win.

And +1 for having a guy finally win. I'm not a guy, but I was thinking about this the other day - the fact that only women have won so far. I hope he won on his own merits and not on their desire to mix it up and have a guy win. Will look forward to watching ep today.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I FF'ed to the end today. I am pleased Luca won - he'd been stepping up big time recently, so good for him!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Finally a guy wins. Going 0-4 would've been devastating!


I did not realize that :up:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, what a lovely finale! They both kicked some serious a$$, from the looks of their dishes and the comments.

From carefully watching their comments it looked like he took it fairly. It seemed like Natasha won on the appetizer course, Luca took the main dish course, and he edged past her on the dessert.

It was heartwarming watching him receive the win. I don't always get that emotional, but he seems so sincerely grateful and talented, so it was pure pleasure to see him so happy.

It was also nice to get back to clean competition. Sure, there was some snarking but it was healthy competitiveness. I'm very much NOT a competitive person, so I tend to go straight for not only the most talented but the nice people. Way to go, Luca!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

That's why they call you snarkster


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> That's why they call you snarkster


Hey! Whatchoo talkin' 'bout, Joe? I'm nice - just ask me and I'll tell ya.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just watched the finale yesterday. Glad Luca won since he was consistent in his reactions unlike other people that would flip flop. Whether good or bad they should be consistent. Which is pretty much why Iiked Krissi and Luca. 

This was only the second season I watched. But I thought this season was more enjoyable to watch than last season.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

Did anyone have a problem with this episode -- looked like SD video to me (though a few minutes here and there were OK). Maybe just my affiliate (South Florida).


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Did Natasha use coconut in her curry as well as in her panna cotta?


----------

